# Hello from an addict :)



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello all! My name is Amanda
I signed up for Specktra a long time ago and completely forgot. Now I am just so obsessed with makeup I decided to start participating more and getting into it!
I am an addict. I can admit it lol! I love makeup, I love trying new looks and styles, and I love to buy! I seriously have an addition to just looking at all of my makeup. I have a beautiful little set of drawers that I have everything in.
I also love skincare, haircare, and gel nails!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!
(I am new also)


----------

